

What’s Your Philosophy?: 15 Great Courses, Videos and Resources - rfreytag
https://www.mysliderule.com/blog/intro-to-philosophy-online-courses/

======
baldfat
As a Theology Major in undergrad and graduate school I have always felt people
need to drop their preconceived ideas of philosophy and bad teachers on the
subject and just have their minds blown away.

It is the best way to really learn how to think is combining philosophy and
logical math thinking. Only problem is your view of things will be different
then most people since they think emotionally and selfishly.

